# news about pedxing...



## twigeater (Feb 17, 2004)

I know he posts here sometimes, so thought I'd share...

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29153.php


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh man. *pedxing* has been a long time member (since July of 2001). My prayers are with you for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## pepsi (Feb 17, 2004)

I never met Ped in person but his accounts of his trips, especially this past summers week on the AT were some of the best I've ever read and I was looking forward to doing a portion of the Long Trail with him this summer.
I hope he is able to recover and get back out there soon. 

Our prayers are with you Ped.


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 17, 2004)

He was thinking of doing the Long Trail this summer and I exchanged some posts with him about car spots and rides from the Trail.   I , too, enjoyed his posts and hiking reports.  It looks like he will be in the hospital for quite awhile.  
Our Prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 17, 2004)

Burns of 50% and up are difficult to survive, let alone to recover. It hits home as I had burns over 62%. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you Pedxing. 
__________________
With all good wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Stephen (Feb 18, 2004)

Watch this thread for information on setting up a fund for pedexing and the family.

-T


----------



## twigeater (Feb 20, 2004)

*The latest info from skiracer at thebackpacker.com:*

"Hi everyone. I just recieved an e-mail from Ellen that I will post below. I will also post this on a couple of the other Pedxing threads so that all will see it. It gives information on how/where to donate to David.

"I spoke to a very kind accountant who happily gave me advice for free. He said I should go ahead and set up a savings account on behalf of David, and so if anyone is so inclined, they can send checks to David at 15 Beech Street, Cambridge, MA 02140. Whatever is not used I am expecting will be donated to the Burn Unit at Mass General Hospital, but that will be for David to decide once he is talking. 

As for his prognosis, I am not going to give daily updates since this really is a roller coaster ride and whomever one speaks to causes more grief or less, more hope or less. Simply put, he is "touch and go" until he is out of the ICU, the duration of which cannot be predicted. This from his surgeon, one of the best in the country.

I wish I could leave you with some positive news about David's health. I spoke with a local reporter about what a hero he is. She asked if I was surprised; I said no. 

Thanks again for all your concern and support.

Ellen"

Bootm line- anyone that would like to make contributions should make them payable to David Vogel and send them to:

David Vogel
15 Beech Street
Cambridge, MA 02140

However you send positive energy to anothererson and their family, whether it be through thoughts, prayers, chants...whatever...keep them going."
skiracer
02:35:31 PM
02/20/04


----------



## Frodo (Feb 20, 2004)

This is one of those horrible things that happens to people, but usually to people you have never met. David has been a huge part of the Flags on the 48 event we have run for the past 2 years (he volunteered for N. Hancock both years). I had the pleasure of meeting him during our FOT48 2002 at the Woodstock Inn. He might have told me why he chose N. Hancock (I think it might have been because he used to hike it with his son), but I honestly don't remember. What I do remember is his dedication to his family, and his passion for hiking... We need to do something special for him on N. Hancock this year. Keep his tradition going...

My thoughts and prayers are with David and his family during these difficult days...

Life can be so unpredictable...


----------



## Max (Feb 21, 2004)

I hiked with David last Saturday and ate lunch with him at the Mooseland afterwards...2 days before the fire.  A quiet guy, but had some really nice things to say about everyone.  I was impressed with his confidence and the way he enjoyed the day and meeting new friends.  Good guy to have along on a hike.  I am devasted with this news and the prayers from Patti and me go out to him and his family every day.


----------



## Little Bear (Feb 24, 2004)

I, too, hiked with David for the first time two days before the fire.  We came down off Pierce by the hut, and the trail wasn't broken out and he was first and kept sliding on his butt.  We laughed quite a bit about that.  He struck me as a really good sport.  I wanted to bag Jackson as well that day, and if David hadn't agreed to go with me, I wouldn't have done it. (the rest of my group decided that Pierce was enough).  He was a great hiking companion, and helped break trail and route finding between Pierce and Jackson.  I think I may have worn him out, though, cause at Mooseland he practically fell asleep in his plate  :lol: 

When I heard the news on Tuesday, I was STUNNED!  My thoughts and prayers are with David and his family as they go through this incredibly difficult time in their lives.  David has a long road ahead of him..... I don't know him well, but if anyone can do it, he can.  How could he not, with all of these good thoughts and incredible support from the hiking community?


----------



## twigeater (Feb 25, 2004)

update

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread.php?id=29153&q=nav&age=1


----------



## twigeater (Feb 26, 2004)

news article

http://www.townonline.com/cambridge/news/local_regional/cam_covccvogelmbms02262004.htm


----------



## Stephen (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Please keep them coming.

-T


----------



## SilentCal (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow!   Good news to hear that he is doing better.   We should get something together at our flags meeting to send to him.   Encouragement at any time during his recovery will lift his spirits tremendously!


----------



## twigeater (Feb 28, 2004)

I hope these links are taking you right to the updates...

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29153,5,2.php


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, they are. It's good to hear that improvment is generally good. Prayers are still with you David!

-T


----------



## twigeater (Mar 4, 2004)

update:

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread.php?id=29153&q=nav&age=1


----------



## twigeater (Mar 7, 2004)

update...

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29153.php


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 8, 2004)

Very encouraging words from his doctor friend. 

Thank you for the update!


----------



## twigeater (Mar 15, 2004)

there's an update on the thread today from David's mom
good news!


----------



## Greg (Mar 15, 2004)

Great news! Thanks Twig.


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 16, 2004)

He's a fighter for sure!


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 17, 2004)

Every time I see that yellow diamond sign, the walking logo, I think of Pedxing. How could one not?

Heal fast and keep the faith my hiking brother!


----------



## twigeater (Mar 23, 2004)

*great news!*

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29951.php


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2004)

Absolutely wonderful news. Thanks for the update twig!


----------



## SilentCal (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a t-shirt from Lost River that has a Hiker-X-ing sign similar to the one that you see at crosswalks.   Every time I put it on, I think of Pedxing and hope for more good news.   It's great news to hear of his recovery.   Keep us posted!!!!  Get well soon!!!!


----------



## twigeater (Apr 2, 2004)

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/29951.php#835754

he's walking!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 2, 2004)

The finest news I've heard all week.
Pedxing, you rock!


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow. Great news. I don't think I fully understood how injured he really was initially. This has been a long recovery. Keep the faith and keep fighting, ped!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow   The recovery continues!    :flag: God Bless!


----------



## twigeater (Apr 9, 2004)

*out of ICU!*

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread.php?id=29951&q=nav&age=1


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 9, 2004)

Having been through what David has, the finest news possible is that he can walk, with or without a walker. It's been long enough that infection is unlikely to occur. STill a long road to recovery. I know I would like to summit a mountain with you David when you are ready. I'd go as far to say 
________________
I'd bet we all would!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 9, 2004)

Great news indeed!   I'd be glad to come along as well!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey there hikers!

Oh, an idea just crossed my mind! 

When David returns to hiking, Let's all join in on his first hike, to give him the support one needs. 
________________ 
What do you think!


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 9, 2004)

I think that would violate group size regulations about 4 times over!


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 11, 2004)

Michael J   just four times????  I would think more!  Go Pedxing Go!!! :flag:


----------



## twigeater (Apr 16, 2004)

PEDXING POSTED!

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/30402.php


----------



## Stephen (Apr 16, 2004)

Hooray! What a relief to hear from him again.

Much prayers still for the recovery!


-Stephen


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 16, 2004)

I am a so happy to read his two posts.

Ped, you've come along way quickly.

Please continue the pace!


----------



## twigeater (Apr 16, 2004)

Speaking of hiking with David when he's back at it, while he was on today he moved his Long Trail trip to August 2005.

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trips/trip.php?id=339


----------



## twigeater (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.thebackpacker.com/trailtalk/thread/30430.php

he's gettin' married!
 :beer:


----------



## pedxing (Apr 30, 2004)

Greetings.  I want to thank everyone for their concern and notes of support.  Iam at Spaulding rehab hospital and will go home next week. Recovery will be a long haul, but I should be trail worthy by 2005. I'm told I will be too light sensitive for any hiking over the next twelve months. 

I'm feeling very moved reading this thread.  I will post again.  I was going to be married in February, but the fire got in the way - so I will be out on pass and will get married in a small ceremony tomorrow.

Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 30, 2004)

Wonderful news on all counts - welcome back and CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## pepsi (Apr 30, 2004)

I may have said this somewhere before but, everytime I have seen that avatar over the past months I got a chill. It's especially great to see it with todays date.

Congratulations and a world of happiness to you both.


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2004)

Welcome back, Ped! Stay strong and continue to get better. You've been in all our prayers for many months. Great to see that avatar again.


----------



## SilentCal (May 3, 2004)

Truly awesome to see that avatar again.   Congrats on your wedding!!!


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> Congrats on your wedding!!!


I missed this part of your post the first time, Ped. Congrats!!!


----------



## Stephen (May 3, 2004)

Hooray for pedexing!

Hooray for Mrs. pedexing!

We're praying that the rest of your recovery continues as fast as it has been thus far!

-Stephen


----------



## Joshua B (May 3, 2004)




----------



## MtnMagic (May 3, 2004)

Yes, congratulations!

May you have many wonderful years together!!


----------



## pedxing (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for your congrats and well wishes... I hope to meet some of you on the trail before too many months pass.  I'm still likely to be off the trail for a year or so.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 4, 2004)

There are all sorts of gatherings this summer and fall between VFTT and Fot48. No hiking is required, just drop in if you can - you are most certainly invited!


----------



## pedxing (May 6, 2004)

Thanks Michael - I may try to get to one of those after a few more months have passed.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2004)

It really is great to see that avatar and you posting again, Ped. Hopefully, we can keep you thinking about hiking until you're well enough to do so. I'm sure in the meantime you can keep busy answering questions like you did in the Owl's Head thread. Hopefully, we'll start seeing more hiking pics in the gallery to provide you with some views too. Keep fighting and getting stronger, Ped. Next year will be here before you know it!


----------



## pedxing (May 17, 2004)

Thanks Greg - your site gives me a chance to get some vicarious hiking in and helps keep me from going through severe withdrawals from my outdoor addiction.


----------

